# My 850i Is being scammed on ebay



## red_850i (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is the ebay link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6130&item=2482438416&rd=1

Here is my autotrader ad

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...d&advanced=n&start_year=1984&color=&cardist=0

Just a warning to anyone..

How do you report that to ebay?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Well the seller is not using the same VIN, so it looks like he is just using your pics :dunno:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

RCK said:


> Well the seller is not using the same VIN, so it looks like he is just using your pics :dunno:


On a car I'd consider that in itself a scam.

But the mileage is identical in both listings. That tells me this is more than someone just lifting some pics...

Contact ebay's fraud department immediately, save someone from getting ripped.

Alex


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

Let us know what happens too!


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Gentleman on Roadfly found his 850 for sale there too. E-bay was quite slow in killing the auction so he ended up buying his own car to keep somebody else from getting caught up in the scam.

At least this one was closed.

A week later it was in autotrader for sale by the same guy in England so keep an eye out.


----------

